

Link baiting - the data has spoken - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.herokuapp.com/post/14

======
petercooper
A post with a provocative title but then no actual content is a poor
representative of 'link bait.' The conclusion is worthless:

 _So, don't link bait, but, choose good titles and write good content._

Choosing a good title and providing good content is what _good_ link bait is
all about. It's not a different thing, just a better form of it. Indeed,
beyond a certain point, defining 'link bait' is more about the _intent_ behind
the content and the _techniques_ behind its promotion rather than the quality
or salaciousness of the content itself.

